# Download TTOC flyers?



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Is there somewhere I can download and print off myself some TTOC flyer to spread the love?

It would be nice if members can access a pdf of a basis flyer to adertise the forum in there area?

I know im sad!

Many thanks


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You might want to post this in the TTOC board (or maybe a moderator will move it).
The TTOC is seperate from this forum...completely seperate.

Actually... I can't remember if the TTOC flyer has this forum's URL on it, or if it's just the TTOC web site :?


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Oo yeah Sorry about that!

Someone move it then?

If you want something knocked up I have some free time?

(graphic designer awaiting copy)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Drop NuTTs an IM, he may be able to help.

Graham


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll move this to TTOC - but yes, this place is on it 

(AFAIK, no pdf version at the mo - luckily I have access to a colour copier )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kev is right, the ******** and the ttoc are not anything to do with one another... but that is really far too simplistic :wink: approx 50% of the ttoc members use this forum regularly and we discuss and publish all our events, etc on the events board.

Jae has kindly given us use of the a board for use by ttoc members... and Cogbox print the club magazine.

Also the latest version of the flyer does have a ******** url on it...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/lrflyer.pdf


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Take a bow, Graham 



Don't I Recognise You? said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nice flyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Nice on I'll print some off and keep them in the motor to put under some peeps wipers.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> Take a bow, Graham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark :wink:

Graham


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nutts said:


> Take a bow, Graham
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gifhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gif


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Oh, that is nice! I had the old (white background version) sent with my membership pack. The new one looks far better! Well done!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

When we can find a way of printing A3 duplex, we will print these and send them with the membership packs...

These new ones should still be used "Z folded", only landscape folds instead of portrait.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark,

Is this the latest one?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

yep 



XXMetal said:


> Mark,
> 
> Is this the latest one?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe I go around with me eyes shut, but I thought I spent enough time on this forum to see what was going on  LOL!

But I didnt know about the new flyer until Clive showed me on Saturday at Castle Combe (THANKS TTOC for the FREE entry BTW!)

We were much more active with the flyers last year, can we all get a little bit proactive again please ? More posting on here as to where we have been flyposting ....and some results!

Lets have more efforts from TTOC members to boost the membership, come on guys - its in our own interest to get the numbers up!

Finally please send post (again - sorry  ) the flyer for me to print.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/lrflyer.pdf

Print run scheduled for (late) Thursday evening.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/documents/lrflyer.pdf
> 
> Print run scheduled for (late) Thursday evening.....


Seem to have seen this sentance before :wink: Thanks for the link though W


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Me trying to be in toooooo many places at the same time! 

:lol:

catch ya soon!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

FRIDAY ! Cool ! Can you bring a wodge of these as previously requested sir ?Thanks


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Ohhhhhh yes!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ohhhhhh Yessssssssssssssss !


----------

